# Smoking some pork



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Just got home after a difficult night at work (actually that's every night) and decided to put some of the other white meat on the Akorn. Haven't used it in some time now and had the taste for some pork roast after some cold ones. Got the Akorn at 240 degrees and on it went after being rubbed down with mustard, Byron's butt rub, garlic salt, course black pepper, and a little bit of Slap Ya Mama Cajun seasoning. Tossed in some mesquite and apple wood chunks and she's starting to smoke up real well. I'm thinking the neighbors will be waking up to the smell again thinking dang that SOB! Can't wait for some burnt ends!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

2hrs in and that ain't no fog outside


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking good man ! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Internal temp of 155 degrees right now. Feeling kind of guilty that the neighbors have to endure such torture so early in the morning. Okay not really because that dudes steaks are the best I've ever smelled! Big boy knows how to cook for sure. Wish my schedule would allow me to catch up with him for his grilling secrets. In the meantime I've got to resort to the basics. Won't be long and I'm gonna cave man this bitch :yes:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't know how much longer I can stand it!!!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

its 503 am and you got me hungry!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

J0nesi said:


> its 503 am and you got me hungry!


Many apologizes sir. Your morning is my late night. A few more cold ones and then I'm digging in! I'm thinking that when I go to work later today I might have to nuke whatever tasty morsels that might be left just as a payback to those of my assistance that will be taking up any possible dinner break I might would have enjoyed if they'd have done a more efficient job. As a kindness I will scarf it down quickly :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Slap Ya Mama gave it the bite it needed and life is good :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Smarty I'm trying to figure out the last pic, by the way that's a neat looking temp/cook control unit.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a great looking butt you have there sir ! No ****!lol


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Kim said:


> Smarty I'm trying to figure out the last pic, by the way that's a neat looking temp/cook control unit.


That's a super top secret webcam inside my smoker. They're everywhere :shifty:
Kim it's really just the picture above it that's on the little laptop I bought from Bigdaddy Roy a little while back. The thermometer is a wireless unit I bought from Walmart for about $16 if memory serves me correctly. That's my second one within 2 years because the fine wires on the last one broke inside of the protective covering to the probe. 
Well that turned out pretty well. Added some Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce on the side and almost ate the whole thing. Gonna pull the rest and have some tasty sandwiches for lunch tomorrow :yes:


----------

